# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 05/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tour nội địa tuần này giúp bạn khám phá vẻ đẹp kỳ vĩ của di sản thiên nhiên thế giới vịnh Hạ Long với những hòn đảo mang dáng hình và tên gọi khác nhau, tất cả tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên sinh động khổng lồ giữa biển khơi, ngắm nhìn Hạ Long thơ mộng với những làng chài trên vịnh về đêm, đến với Đảo Ngọc Cát Bà, hòn đảo lớn nhất trong quần thể Hạ Long, khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới để tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành và chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hoang sơ của hòn đảo. 

Hay đến với miền tây tham quan những nhà vườn mùa thu hoạch với đủ các loại trái cây thơm ngọt, ghé qua thủ phủ Cần Thơ của miền tây rồi đến Sóc Trăng, tới Châu Đốc trải nghiệm du lịch thuyền trên sông Mê Kông, tham quan chùa Bà Chúa Xứ, Tây An cổ tự… tìm hiểu cuộc sống làng người Chăm Hồi Giáo…

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Hạ Long - Đảo Cát Bà 2 Ngày 1 Đêm*

Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêmGiá tour: 1.500.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: hàng ngày

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch VietSense

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Cần Thơ - Sóc Trăng - Châu Đốc*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.600.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 11/4, 23/5,27/6

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Indonesia (Bali Denpasar)*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 24.500.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 30/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tour Campuchia 4 ngày*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 10.900.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 29/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé, máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

